# Selling legalities



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How do the professional/ commercial slingshot sellers manage their legal liability.

Obviously, they need to understand local selling laws, such as how/ where/ to whom they market, but what I am really thinking about is product liability. What warning labels and disclaimers are necessary?

It even appears that there are attorneys specialising in slingshot injuries:

http://www.klinespecter.com/slingshots_attorney.html


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahhhh, Now you know why I don't sell slingshots that I make. -- Tex


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this is a good question! i think this changes from country to country.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's not bring it up, huh? Slingshots ILLEGAL in my state and as far as I know







in Hong Kong, too. 
Lock this thread maybe?


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Let's not bring it up, huh? Slingshots ILLEGAL in my state and as far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend told me resently that they are illegal in New Jersey also. Making slingshots illegal is easy because not enough people care if they are made so. Stupid laws are made to be broken. (Can I say that here?) What the heck, Im saying it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

_I'm not one to condone breaking *any* laws but in the end when it comes to slingshots if you shoot it on your own property and don't make a scene about it who cares, in the end all it is, is a forked stick and a piece of rubber. What I don't like are the people who do stupid things or make vids that make it harder on all of us. _
_There are ways around most thing, when making slingshots if it doesn't have bands on it is it really a slingshot or a piece of art? Sell the bands separately, dont sell them at all, or sell the parts to make a slingshot but don't assemble them. _It comes down to what you're willing to do and if you want to take the time to check out the actual wording of the law in your area.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> _I'm not one to condone breaking *any* laws but in the end when it comes to slingshots if you shoot it on your own property and don't make a scene about it who cares, in the end all it is, is a forked stick and a piece of rubber. What I don't like are the people who do stupid things or make vids that make it harder on all of us. _
> _There are ways around most thing, when making slingshots if it doesn't have bands on it is it really a slingshot or a piece of art? Sell the bands separately, dont sell them at all, or sell the parts to make a slingshot but don't assemble them. _It comes down to what you're willing to do and if you want to take the time to check out the actual wording of the law in your area.










. . . See what I mean?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> . . . See what I mean?


Not really but that's OK, sometimes I'm kind of slow.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive done a few simple searches on slingshot law in different states not sure what i found is true or not but if it is you would be surprised at what laws there are and that no body cares about.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> . . . See what I mean?


Not really but that's OK, sometimes I'm kind of slow.








[/quote]

HG, If you read your post, it's describing our sport as a nefarious activity







.
Should people engaged in nefarious acts be posting about them on the internet?
. . . Just sayin'
















You know, before the internet came into existence, I used to like to buy and look at knives and stuff in the Smoky Mountain Knifeworks catalogue: about half of the cool stuff they had I couldn't buy, because it was illegal to sell in MA. I'd have to drive to TN to get the stuff (which was out of the question). I guess I'm a bit paranoid that this will happen on the internet if we draw attention, that's all.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

In some states/towns/countries it is a nefarious act if you participate in it..so are alot of things..in some places certain forms of consensual sex with your wife..in some places even free speech...if we use your logic then this forum should only be open to people who live in areas where slingshots are legal otherwise we are contributing to their moral corruption. Posts about braced slingshots should not be allowed in New York State, Germany etc., posts about any slingshot should not be allowed in New York City, All members from Australia should be banned.

And no I still don't understand your point, and no I in no way implied that Slingshots or the sport are nefarious but that's really OK. I like being in the dark.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Talking about professional makers and sellers selling them across state lines, not about us users, who nobody really cares about, that's all.


----------



## wvbob (Feb 22, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Well,
> So many stupid laws in this country.
> Life is a chance every day you get out of bed.
> So far...no problems here with slingshot sales. The Gov. is ridiculous in some laws.
> ...


Nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I am really thinking about is product liability. What warning labels and disclaimers are necessary?


how abt selling it as a decoration item not 4 use as a sligshot, might this work?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I doubt it, baumstamm. I'm not a lawyer, but if someone made something as a slingshot, represented in the forum that it was a slingshot and described how good it was at flinging steel shot and rocks, but sold it as a decorative item, a good lawyer would take them apart in court.

In my case, I'm a bloke who's just taken up slingshot shooting and making as a hoby after many years and I know it's easy to get injured with my designs that have low forks, powerful bands and are sometimes made of materials some people confider unusual if not foolish. I'd want people to know that all slingshots are dangerous to shoot or be within range of and that safety specs are required but probably won't save you from serious injury if something goes wrong.

At the same time, it would be sad if the only slingshots available to consumers were limited by liability risk to being weak shooters with high forks made from steel.

I make more slingshots than I really need and I have a feeling I could sell one or two to cover my materials. I'd rather not give up my rights to the designs, either.

I was hoping for a disclaimer good for all jurisdictions worldwide that covered all this and didn't read like Satan's Soul Sale and Purchase Agreement and hoped some of the buyers of commercial catapults or professional makers of customs would have one.

I really didn't intend for this to imply that makers shouldn't be selling across state lines. It's a can of worms I didn't even know existed. I just wanted to stay safe from liability and prosecution.

And BTW, to answer Dayhiker, slingshots are sold in the open all over Hong Kong and I have never heard nor managed to find any legislation banning their sale, ownership or use, or I'd never have joined this good forum.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

unfortunately ZPD no matter what disclaimer you put on something it isn't going to prevent someone from suing you, idiots are everywhere, all you can really do is inform the buyer that slingshots are not toys, that they are dangerous weapons, that they must be maintained, must have adult supervision, can't be sold to anyone under the age of 18, that the buyer assumes all liability and is responsible for checking their own local laws before purchasing...
and even if you cover all those points you're still going to have someone say" you didn't tell me this could hurt some one." or "it's your fault my kid killed the neighbors prize poodle." 
It would be nice if you could put in all disclaimers idiots do not buy!

Sorry here's a example, one time I was working at a party supply store, some one came in and rented a helium tank took it home put a plastic bag over their head and the valve on the tank and gassed themselves...the family tried to sue the company for renting the guy the tank...even though the tank was marked as dangerous to inhale, the rental agreement said not to inhale, and the guy had clearly meant to commit suicide... fortunately the judge threw the case out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess my point is: Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Or don't sell to countries with litigious legal systems.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Or don't sell to countries with litigious legal systems.


That effectively rules out any sales in the USA.





















(those "smilies" are directed at our own legal system, not at you, btw)


----------

